# How much does your cat weigh?



## Lysoll (Jan 31, 2005)

12 pounds, 10 ounces at 15 months


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Nya: 7.8 lbs at almost 5 years
Buddy: 8.5lbs at just under a year


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Chloe is somewhere around 8 pounds
Lizzy is nearer 10 pounds
Connor is a whopping 15 pounds
Sissy is almost 2 pounds 
Max is very slightly over 2 pounds


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kilala is a sad 9lbs, he is underweight for his size. Working on fattening the lil boy up! :lol:


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Ace is a little over 9 pounds.

Harley is 7.5 pounds.

Lexi is 6 pounds.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sophie is 6 lbs at 4 mos


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Sampson was 4.6lbs when I took him from the shelter, but I think he's gained a pound maybe. He's a slim machine, LOL!!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan weighs (at last vet check) 14lbs


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Miss Kitty: 5lbs, she is 5yrs? She was a stray when she adopted me.
Catbot: 7-8lbs, she is 8 I believe (she is my hubby's cat)
Oliver: 14lbs and he is 4 I believe


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Beeper and Steph both weigh around 7 pounds, Scully and Miko are between 8 and 9


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy is 9lbs and 7 yrs old. she stays pretty much the same weight all the time, when she was a baby though she was tiny.

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Jazzpurr... about 16 lbs.
Simon... almost 13 lbs.
Grady... about 12.5 lbs.
Roscoe & Maxie... are both about 11 lbs.
Peanut... about 8 lbs.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet...10 lbs...or as I call her 10 pounds of adorable. :luv


----------



## jenjen1204 (Jul 14, 2005)

Annie weighs 8.1 lbs and Alice weighs 4.8 lbs


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sid weighs 17 pounds and Benny weighs about 8.

Katie


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Scotty is 13lbs of pure love machine (the white fur between his legs is heart shaped). 

When he's not attacking me, he's a great snuggle buddy.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Minnie's our big baby at 13 pounds, but I'm having her lose weight right now...so I hope she's below that.

Tinkerbell and Jazmine are both right around 8 pounds.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

correction... Sampson is 11lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why did the shelter tell me he was 4??, or maybe I had it wrong... but I know they did not say here was near 10lbs?? I'm shocked... he's so lean... but the doc says he's tall and long!!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Crystal211 said:


> Minnie's our big baby at 13 pounds, but I'm having her lose weight right now...so I hope she's below that.
> 
> Tinkerbell and Jazmine are both right around 8 pounds.


what beautiful pictures!! My gosh, the love you must give them, I'm sure they are forever grateful!! Bless you


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby is 11.5 pounds  .


----------



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

Blynken is 17 pounds and the little cat is 11 pounds.


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

Spooky weighs 10lbs right now... I am sure he will grow more! 8O


----------



## Nora (Aug 30, 2004)

Itty Bitty weighs about 20lbs. He's on a strict diet, so the weight is coming down, slowly but surely  He's just such a huge cat! He's incredibly long as well, which adds to his size. 

Luca is about 7-8lbs. He's teeny-tiny comapred to his brother


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

JoJo is 10 lbs although when I reintroduced myself because of my typo, I said she was 20 lbs, Big Tom is 17 lbs, and little Billie is probably about 5lbs. I hope she doesn't get too much bigger or weigh more than the 5 cuz she's the the kitty that demands the most affection, ya know the one I kiss on the lips :lol:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Oy, I have so many different weights!

Misty - 10 lbs
Annie - 8 lbs
Tao - 12 lbs
Nekko - 14 lbs
Tara - 12 lbs (down from 13.5, she's slowly losing weight, so she's not soo chubby!)
Precious - 7.5 lbs
Loki - 9 lbs
Donté - 12 lbs
Sterling - 8.5 lbs
Velvet - 9 lbs
Riley - 17 lbs
Anya - 11 lbs (could lose a pound or two, we're working on it)
Giles - 16 lbs
Oz - 12 lbs
Willow - 9 lbs
Nola - 9 lbs
Bandit - 13 lbs
Belle - 7 lbs
Cupid - 14 lbs
Takoda - 15 lbs
Dreamer - 11 lbs
Ona - 9 lbs
Tipsy - 9 lbs
CP - 14 lbs (still growing)
Archer - 15 lbs (still growing, here's barely a year old!)
Domo - 9 lbs (still growing)
Leia - 3 pounds (still growing)
Skywalker - 3.4 pounds (still growing)

Tara and her daughter Anya, are umm, full figured girls, so they are the only ones I'd change to get smaller, the rest are fine for the age/body size.


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Keya the little Princess 12 lbs
Jivana the brat is 9 lbs

Both slightly over 1 yrs old


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

How many pounds is in a kg?


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

2.2 lbs per kg


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Riley weighs 4kg (8.8lbs)
Mackenzie & Theo weigh 5.5kg (12lbs) but not overweight at all - I think they must have some large breed in their heritage somewhere. If it wasn't for Theo, I'd think Mackenzie was half MC! :lol: 

I've no idea about Finn - probably somewhere between Riley & the twins.


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Approx 11lbs at age 4 years and still growing. 

I think I am going to have to stop feeding him chicken! :lol:


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

Heski - 4 yrs, 12lbs

Neo - 17 months, 11lbs and still growing

Madeline - 17 months, 6 1/2 lbs

Sophie - 4 months, 4 lbs


There is such a size difference between my two 17 month babies that often people mistake Madeline for a kitten because shes so dinky!!! 
Also Like Emma, i think my Neo must have maine **** way back in his heritage somewhere(although he is just a mog) as he is still growing.


----------

